# Where are the young people?!!!!



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Firstly nothing against the more mature among us but sometimes you just want to find people of your own age. But where are they?

We are in our 20s and looking for any groups of younger travellers/motorhomers/bums!

Where are they? Surely theres a beach or campsite or something with a few younger people?! 

Near Lagos in south portugal at the moment but any places in Europe appreciated!!!


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Try Tarifa. It's the wind/kite surfing capital of europe. There are several campsites right on the beach or you can wild camp in the big car park just past the Hurricane hotel. You'll find more than enough young people there. I'll be there in about 2 weeks, but i'm a bit older than my 20's.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Firstly!*

Hello,

Firstly, you might beigin with "Hello"!.

I or should I say we, do not consider ourselves as old. However, when we were in our twenties we were in Blackpool or when abroad South of France, mainly around the western Cote D'azur in summer ( Ste. Maxine to Cavaliere). Things have changed!.

Cavaliere, not to be confused with nearby Cavalaire-Sur-Mer still has a fairly youthful culture. However, not too many of them have motorhomes, more tents or mobile home rentals. As many younger people tend to have more restricted budgets, a lot of Europeans who are not venturing outside of Europe do still holiday in the southern French Mediteranean regions, as the area is very accesible to them without the need for flights. There is no club scene like Ibiza, Aya Napa or Faliraki, but then the south of France would not be as it is if it did.

Why not give the area a try?, high summer is best for younger people, generaly July & August. It is only 700 ish miles from Calais and accesible within a couple of days.

As for the rest of Europe, I cannot answer as by the time we were going that far, we had three little ones.

If you need any more info, please aks and I will see if I can help.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rightz said:


> s!
> 
> Where are they? Surely theres a beach or campsite or something with a few younger people?!


Biggest concentration we've seen was at Hossegors beach, north of Biarritz on the Atlantic coast. The attraction is world class windsurfing. There is a big aire there but I have no idea what the night life is - if there is any at all. It's all a bit wind-blasted.

G


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Rightz said:


> We are in our 20s and looking for any groups of younger travellers/motorhomers/bums


What ?

You're not allowed to own a MH at your age.

Olde Fartes only.

Sell immediately and buy backpacks.

Where are all the youngsters ? Well, I could have sworn they were all round here a bit ago, well about 40 years ago.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Age*

Hi

In my late teens, my pal and I went on coach holidays - really we did. We were the youngest by donkeys years - but it did not stop us playing housey housey on the bus, race nights in the hotels, dancing, etc etc. We were pampered by everyone on the bus.

Shortly afterwards, I was working for coach firms and was still the youngest on the bus. Did it matter - no.

With the camper - I am the youngest on this site and the only Brit. Does it matter. No.

I take your point though - from experience I find the Dutch and Danes seems to start motorhoming at a younger age. I have also found in my travels that the Brits are very unlikely to be overseas alone, yet the Germans and Dutch seem to be a more common sight as a single traveller.

I like talking to other motorhomers of any age and nationality, learning bits of language, picking up tips and so on.

The people next to me are Dutch and as they have a lovely chocolate labrador, that was an immediate talking point.

R


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Rightz said:


> Firstly nothing against the more mature among us but sometimes you just want to find people of your own age. But where are they?
> 
> We are in our 20s and looking for any groups of younger travellers/motorhomers/bums!
> 
> ...


Hi

Motorhoming or camping was the last thing i would have been doing when i was in my 20s.....though it was so long ago, i'm struggling to remember. 

I still think that i'm 20....but there's a bl**dy mirror in the bathroom that reminds me every morning that i'm not :roll:

Good Luck

Doug


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good point - a belate hello to you all!

Thanks for the tips guys. 

I am lucky to have a motorhome at my age - although we bought a £5k motorhome because we can't get a mortgage. Oh and I do own a backpack - does that count?!  

This is the life!

Thanks again


----------



## karlaltra (Oct 6, 2008)

*olde fartes and fun guy*

Hiya Rightz, I've been wondering the same thing, I'm looking for some action when I eventually get my MH on the road. But unlike you I've got my feet in both camps; my body's 49 but my head's 19! Let me know where the action is, I'm sure you'll find it long b4 I'm out and about. As long as I can get some b4 things start cronking up I'll be happy......but not too much noise after 7.30 please- I need my beauty sleep!

......er, that's am, not pm btw!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

lol!

We (36/41) always think the same - though there are a few 30+ people around but they have kids in tow. Guess not many youngies can afford to bum around!
We were in Lagos a few months ago and quite liked it - but probably saw 2 couples our age - both heading the other way (something we said?)
We'll be in Italy in a few weeks - have to keep my eye on Mel and the Italian gigalos....
Tarifa had quite a young group - mainly kite surfing guys - enjoyed a couple of nights there.
As for bakpacks - got them too  Though not as well back-pack travelled as we like - and guess we are now spoilt.....
And does it matter? Well yet it does - we try and get on with everyone - but as we are childless (choice) and have a young outlook, are stupidly active, we tend to get on with people our age or younger.
Anyway - enjoy yourself!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am 37 so not quite young but not quite old lol.

The campsite at Il de re in June is full of 20 somethings whenever I am there in June. Usually 3 -4 unconverted panel vans with a mattress in the back or really old cheap MH's. A really good bunch and a good laugh.

Karl


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Wotcha Rightz, Blinging :lol: 

We're in our early forties now & still feel young doe's that help :roll:
Don't know where all the young dudes & dudettes hang out though :roll: sorry :lol: 

Must have a lie down now & put me teeth in a glass :lol: :lol:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

moblee said:


> Enjoy you're m/h


Uh oh, stray apostrophe, watch yer back :lol: :lol:
They get everywhere :wink:

Karl


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello 

go along to sagres there was a few there a couple of days ago as you get a lot of surfers around all the time will be back myself in a few days so might see you there just jumped on a site for a few days to clean up next to luz so just around the corner.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Just seen the date so forget about what I said


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

8O its only a year old this thread :roll: :lol:


----------



## karlaltra (Oct 6, 2008)

*Whoops!*

Bod: 49; Mind: 19; Eyes: Ancient and blind.

Blimey, I didn't notice the date on this thread. Hope Rightz found a few parties!


----------

